# Is this a rhom



## nigerboy (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see any scutes in those pictures...so I would say S. rhombeus.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

^^agreed


----------

